# Internet-Radio/installation



## wischy (14. Juni 2005)

Also Leute ich wollte fragen, wie ich einen z.B. Shoutcast-Server auf einem Server installiere (commandozeile). Wie geht das?! Ich habe einen Vertrag mit der GeMa.... wie funktioniert das, kann es mir jemand ganz genau erklären für mich, als Linux ?!


----------



## Jägermeister (14. Juni 2005)

schau mal auf http://www.orgapage.net
da wird sehr gut erklärt, wie man einen shoutcast-server aufsetzt.


----------

